# Homemade Deep Dish Pizza on the Grill (HEAVY Q'View)



## Smokin' in AZ (Jun 30, 2020)

*As some of you know I have started making pizzas lately totally scratch made and cooking them on the grill.

Well up to now they have been just regular crust pizza's, so I went in search of a deep dish pizza.

Found one here:








						Detroit-Style Pan Pizza Recipe
					

Detroit-style pizza is its own thing: topped with Brick cheese, pepperoni, and red sauce, and a lacy, crispy cheese crust all the way around the edges. Here's how to make it.




					www.seriouseats.com
				



For a Detroit style deep pan.

Cooked up some Italian sausage on the grill, and let them cool and then sliced.*








*I only used it as a baseline for the process, as I used the same pizza dough recipe that I have been using. I did increase the recipe to allow for more dough, and I cold proofed it in the fridge for 3 days.*







*Put it in a 9x13' pan with some EVOO and let it rest for 30 minutes. *







*First layer sauce, spices, pepperoni, and sausage.*







*Then added peppers, mushrooms, and caramelized onions.*







*Next layer, put on the mozzarella cheese, more sauce, more pepperoni, and more sausage.*







*Then the rest of the peppers, mushrooms, caramelized onions, and mozzarella.*







*Then off to the grill @400 indirect for 30 minutes.*












*On to the cutting board. to rest a few minutes.







Then cut with a large knife as it was too thick for the pizza cutter.





*

*Plated, was a bit of an gooey mess, but it tasted really good.

Definitely** will try to proof the dough as it does add a nice flavor and texture.







Thanks for lookin'

John*


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jun 30, 2020)

Another excellent looking pie, John.


----------



## pi guy (Jun 30, 2020)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> *As some of you know I have started making pizza's lately totally scratch made and cooking them on the grill.
> 
> Well up to now they have been just regular crust pizza's, so I went in search of a deep dish pizza.
> 
> ...


Great job!  I love pizza on the grill but haven't tried my deep dish on it yet.  Detroit Style is definitely the best!


----------



## sawhorseray (Jun 30, 2020)

That's a wonderful pizza John, loaded with meat and gooey with cheese, Like! You sure did a fine job of getting it out of that pan in one piece, nice job. RAY


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 30, 2020)

Looks good . I made dough on Sunday . Be ready to use in a couple more days . 
Might try a deep dish . 
Nice work again John .


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jun 30, 2020)

Wow, that looks good John! Dang near a pizza lasagna.  Bet it was filling.  

Ryan


----------



## MJB05615 (Jun 30, 2020)

That looks perfect, John!  Gooey is the best way to have deep dish pizza.  The edges look just crispy enough too.  Excellent!  Thanks for sharing and enjoy.

Mike


----------



## texomakid (Jun 30, 2020)

I love the pizza John. It looks delicious


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jun 30, 2020)

Nice. Looks yummy.   I bought  a pan couple weeks ago for Detroit pizza but have yet to try.  Been trying to get blood sugar down.  Maybe not trying hard enough.


----------



## xray (Jun 30, 2020)

Awesome looking pizza John it looks delicious!!

I’ll take a corner piece please!

Like!!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jun 30, 2020)

Hell yeah John. That pizza looks awesome man! Love the crispy edges! Licking my screen doesn't quite do it justice. Big like buddy!


----------



## TNJAKE (Jun 30, 2020)

Looks real good. Corner piece for me as well....if xray didn't hog it all


----------



## xray (Jun 30, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Looks real good. Corner piece for me as well....if xray didn't hog it all



Lol! I counted two corners left. That’s one for each of us. The snoozers get the middle.


----------



## Steve H (Jun 30, 2020)

That is one of your best so far! Big like!


----------



## tx smoker (Jun 30, 2020)

Oh my God John!! That is nothing short of amazing!! Holy smoke that looks good, and I won't complain if I get the center or a corner. I'd be thrilled to get either. Great work buddy!! You're sure taking pizza to entirely new levels. Keep it up and you'll own a pizza empire....even if they are just for you and Sue   

Big LIKE!!
Robert


----------



## bpopovitz (Jun 30, 2020)

Good looking pie, I've been messing with Chicago style in the oven, may try to jump to the grill at some point soon


----------



## Sowsage (Jun 30, 2020)

Well I guess I was to late! Between 

 xray
 and 

 TNJAKE
. taking the edges and 

 tx smoker
 finishing out the center I'll have to settle for crumbs and licking the pan! Nice cook John! Love the double layer of meat and the choice of veggies. I just told the wife ive been craving pizza. Id like to try making a good dough and letting it cold ferment. Thanks for making me hungry! LIKE!


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Jul 1, 2020)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> Another excellent looking pie, John.


Thanks for the like and nice comment Stuart!



pi guy said:


> Great job!  I love pizza on the grill but haven't tried my deep dish on it yet.  Detroit Style is definitely the best!


Thanks PI for the like and kind words!



sawhorseray said:


> That's a wonderful pizza John, loaded with meat and gooey with cheese, Like! You sure did a fine job of getting it out of that pan in one piece, nice job. RAY


Thanks Buddy for the like and Sue gets the credit for getting it out of the pan....



chopsaw said:


> Looks good . I made dough on Sunday . Be ready to use in a couple more days .
> Might try a deep dish .
> Nice work again John .


Thanks Rich for the like, you gonna post up that pizza?



Brokenhandle said:


> Wow, that looks good John! Dang near a pizza lasagna.  Bet it was filling.
> 
> Ryan


Thanks Ryan for the like, and you are right it was kinda like a pizza lasagna!

John


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 1, 2020)

Most excellent looking pie John, I'll take whatever is left over.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 1, 2020)

OMG---My Kind of Pizza!!
Nice Job, John!!
Love it!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Jul 1, 2020)

MJB05615 said:


> That looks perfect, John!  Gooey is the best way to have deep dish pizza.  The edges look just crispy enough too.  Excellent!  Thanks for sharing and enjoy.
> 
> Mike


Thanks Mike for the like and nice comments.



texomakid said:


> I love the pizza John. It looks delicious


Thanks Texoma for the like kind words.
Sorry I think I missed one of your cooks....need to go find it.



Brian Trommater said:


> Nice. Looks yummy.   I bought  a pan couple weeks ago for Detroit pizza but have yet to try.  Been trying to get blood sugar down.  Maybe not trying hard enough.


Thanks Brian. When you go for it post it for me!



xray said:


> Awesome looking pizza John it looks delicious!!
> 
> I’ll take a corner piece please!
> 
> Like!!


Thanks for the like Joe!

Sorry Sue goes for the corners right away....I am OK with the middle pieces.



SmokinVOLfan said:


> Hell yeah John. That pizza looks awesome man! Love the crispy edges! Licking my screen doesn't quite do it justice. Big like buddy!


Thanks for the like John!

Hey remember yours are pretty nice too....so when do we start the pizza joint and where?

John


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Jul 2, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Looks real good. Corner piece for me as well....if xray didn't hog it all


Thanks Jake, and you and Joe both missed out on the corners....Sue got them 



xray said:


> Lol! I counted two corners left. That’s one for each of us. The snoozers get the middle.


Joe, you need to faster than Sue.....



Steve H said:


> That is one of your best so far! Big like!


Thanks for the like Steve, and nice comment, appreciate it brother!



tx smoker said:


> Oh my God John!! That is nothing short of amazing!! Holy smoke that looks good, and I won't complain if I get the center or a corner. I'd be thrilled to get either. Great work buddy!! You're sure taking pizza to entirely new levels. Keep it up and you'll own a pizza empire....even if they are just for you and Sue
> 
> Big LIKE!!
> Robert


Thanks for the like Robert, and I am still waiting for SmokinVol and Steve to help me get the place setup.....

John


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Jul 2, 2020)

bpopovitz said:


> Good looking pie, I've been messing with Chicago style in the oven, may try to jump to the grill at some point soon


Thanks for the like, and post that pizza up when you do it on the grill.



Sowsage said:


> Well I guess I was to late! Between @xray and @TNJAKE. taking the edges and @tx smoker finishing out the center I'll have to settle for crumbs and licking the pan! Nice cook John! Love the double layer of meat and the choice of veggies. I just told the wife ive been craving pizza. Id like to try making a good dough and letting it cold ferment. Thanks for making me hungry! LIKE!


Thank you for the like Travis! And thanks for the nice comment. Post it up when you do.



gmc2003 said:


> Most excellent looking pie John, I'll take whatever is left over.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris


Thanks for the like Chris, you will have to wait for the next one as we wolfed the rest the next day for lunch.   



Bearcarver said:


> OMG---My Kind of Pizza!!
> Nice Job, John!!
> Love it!!
> Like.
> ...


Thanks for the like Bear, and nice comments. And it was really good, even Sue liked it and she only likes thin crust. I think the cold proofing made a difference.

John


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Jul 2, 2020)

kruizer
 , 

 Cabo
 , 

 shoebe
  thanks for the likes!

John


----------

